# Knowldge truely is Power....



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

.... to beat dissociative disorders!

My advice is to read every article you can find on dissociative disorders. You will learn to relate, understand, and learn what techniques work best for you to beat them.

heres a list to get you started, google is your best friend!

http://www.sidran.org/didbr.html
http://www.nami.org/Content/ContentGrou ... orders.htm
http://www.athealth.com/Consumer/disord ... ative.html
http://www.rossinst.com/dddquest.htm


----------

